# More Christmas ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are 3 of many birdhouses and a couple of ornaments I did for a order. The lady didn't like the icicle type and said she would like one of those on the bottom the same size. Well she pointed to a finial. I told her that would be a lot more than the usual and she said that is what I want. I told her how much and she asked when can she pick them up. Who am I to argue for $30 extra dollars each. Anyway only have about 20 more to go as I took a break to go visit and take my grandson to his first day of 3rd grade and stayed for lunch with him. He thought that was pretty cool. Enjoy and if you get tired of them let me know.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

How can one get tired of walking through an art gallery, Bernie????

The fact that you sell so many products are testimony to their beauty.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks James. I appreciate it. I have taken down around 80 because she wants to start planning for this year. She is going to decorate earlier this year (Nov 1st) and hopefully generate more sales. Helps me with more sales and helps them because they make 30%. So it is a win-win.


----------

